# Transforming a scenic ridge to 3x8 layout



## DavidDesl (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm a newbie to layout, I will be starting a layout with my 10 years old daughter, (also got a 8 years, and a 4 years old boys that are crazy about my 25 years old n scale trainset).

A few week's ago I've bought a scenic ridge kit for our common christmas present. After that I've spent hours surfing this wonderfull forum, but now I have some doubt about my choice of 6x3 layout with 9.75" radius turns.

So my question is, do you have suggestion on how to get all curves at 11" and more in either a 8x3 or a L shape (5x3 and 5x3). We won't be starting the construction before the 26th.

Ps. I've got a kato es44ac train, running dc for now, but looking to switch to dcc to run multiple train as soon as the wife is ready to accept the cost of it (need to complete the layout first).


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

I did the Scenic Ridge in 4feet by 8feet and it is great! Nice wide radius curves and room for sidings and yards. Go for it!


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Pick your choice of any track layout plane and do the curves using 11 and you should be fine. I did the 3x6 scenic ridge with the Atlas snap track pack and have no problems running my Evo units over it. I believe Kato uses 9.75/249mm as their base curve for testing their n scale locos. I have a 2-8-2 Heavy Mike I run on it as well. I believe even the FEF-3's work on 9.75/249mm


----------

